# Dropdown und iFrame



## BIAsTeR (11. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin dabei auf einer Homepage Cocktailrezepte zu posten.

Dabei möchte ich in einem DropDownMenu den Namen des Cocktails auswählen können und darunter soll dann eine IFrame oder ein Textfeld mit dem entsprechenden Rezept zu sehen sein.

Da ich nun aber kaum Ahnung hab wie man nun genau Variablen und Werte in Html übergibt, bzw. diese dann auch sinnvoll anspricht brauch ich eure Hilfe um das zu realisieren.


----------



## Slizzzer (12. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Hast Du Scriptunterstützung?(PHP)

Wenn nicht könntest Du in dem Dropdown Hyperlinks speichern und für jedes Rezept eine HTML-Datei anlegen, welche dann im Iframe geöffnet wird.

Per PHP ginge das natürlich eleganter. Evtl. auch mit JavaScript. Dann muss das natürlich beim Client aktiviert sein!


----------



## BIAsTeR (12. Februar 2004)

Also auf dem Server ist Php aktiviert und Java Script eigentlich auch...


----------



## Slizzzer (13. Februar 2004)

Soweit so gut 

Sind die Daten denn in einer DB gespeichert?

Mal so zum Aufbau allgemein:

- Erstelle ein Formular mit Dropdownliste und Absendebutton
- Die Liste kannst Du natürlich auch aus der Datenbank generieren lassen.
- unter "action" im Form-Tag gebe ?PHP_SELF
- Achso! Im Kopf der Datei mußt Du natürlich eine IF-Schleife einfügen, die prüft ob schon was gewählt wurde oder nicht.

Wenn Du nun einen Wert aus der Dropdownliste wählst und den Sendebutton drückst, wird die Datei neu geladen und der gewählte Wert für die Datenbankabfrage benutzt.
Somit sparst Du dir das Iframe.

Das war jetzt mal so aus der Hüfte geschossen. Vielleicht kommst ja schon weiter?!


----------



## BIAsTeR (13. Februar 2004)

mhmm hört sich komplex an...

im Moment hab ich das auf JS Basis gemacht. Das funtioniert auch...

und der Vorteil ist, das ich das ein wenig versteh, während ich von Php nich so ganz viel versteh...

Trotzdem Danke das du dich darum gekümmert hast...


----------



## Slizzzer (13. Februar 2004)

> und der Vorteil ist, das ich das ein wenig versteh, während ich von Php nich so ganz viel versteh



Mir geht's genau umgekehrt 

Schön, dass Du ne Lösung gefunden hast. Poste die doch mal, falls jemand was ähnliches sucht.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Februar 2004)

Ich denke seine wird so ähnlich aussehen:

```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    
    function setPicture(picture){
      var html = '<html><head></head><body>';    
          html +='<img src="'+picture+'">';
          html +='</body></html>';
      
      with(parent.detail.document){
        open();
        write(html);
        close();
      }
    }
    
    </script>
</head>
<body>

<form name="menu">
  <select name="select" onChange="setPicture(this.value)">
    <option value="img1.jpg">Eintrag1</option>
    <option value="img2.jpg">Eintrag2</option>
    <option value="img3.jpg">Eintrag3</option>
  </select>
</form>

<iframe name="detail"></iframe>

</body>
</html>
```


----------

